# The Queen's Colour?



## Tamchy (27 Jun 2009)

Was it just me or did this not get the tv coverage that it deserved?
I tried every network I could and not a dam thing on this you would think with over 400 Navy personal and all the hard work they put into training for this event it would have made television! Our country needs to show a bit more respect for these guys.
Just my opinion.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (27 Jun 2009)

CBC NEWSWORLD covered it live, up until after the GG's speach.


----------



## CougarKing (27 Jun 2009)

> http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/capress/090627/national/navy_ceremonial_colours
> 
> Governor General presents Canadian Navy with new ceremonial colours
> 
> ...


----------



## Tamchy (27 Jun 2009)

Thanks for that link CougarDaddy 
Dam I thought I checked CBC maybe I caught them on another story at the time either way I found it difficult to find any coverage.


----------



## Blackadder1916 (27 Jun 2009)

Caught a brief moment of the ceremony on the news.  It was interesting to see the GG in her CinC uniform.  Was this the first occasion where she wore uniform?


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (27 Jun 2009)

Blackadder1916 said:
			
		

> Caught a brief moment of the ceremony on the news.  It was interesting to see the GG in her CinC uniform.  Was this the first occasion where she wore uniform?



Not sure about any other uniform but she stated at the parade this was her first occassion to wear her naval uniform


----------



## Nfld Sapper (28 Jun 2009)

Jean presents new flag to the Canadian navy 
Last Updated: Saturday, June 27, 2009 | 8:22 PM ET 
CBC News  







Gov. Gen. Michaëlle Jean walks along a line of sailors during an inspection of the Guards at a consecration of the Queen's Colour ceremony held at the Halifax Garrison Grounds. (Mike Dembeck/Canadian Press)

Considered a once-in-a-generation event, the Canadian navy received a new flag on Saturday during a parade steeped in pomp and pageantry at the Halifax Garrison Grounds.

Gov. Gen. Michaëlle Jean, the commander-in-chief of the Canadian forces, presided over the ceremony known as the Queen's Colour and formally delivered a new flag to the navy.

In 1959, Queen Elizabeth presented her colour, or flag, to the Canadian navy, replacing one presented decades earlier by her father, King George VI.

The late Queen Mother presented another colour in 1979, incorporating Canada's new maple leaf flag. The navy has said that flag was looking tired and faded.

"The colour is a flag which is a symbol of the Canadian navy’s loyalty and dedication to our sovereign the queen, Queen Elizabeth, to our country Canada, and to all Canadian citizens," said Comm. Brian Palmer.

"It is something visible that we can see, we parade it on special occasions … and we render it a great honour because of its great symbolism to the navy."

In an address to 500 sailors and officers from across the country, Jean contrasted her girlhood fear of Haitian military with the pride she feels wearing the uniform as commander-in-chief of Canada's armed forces.

"I grew up under the yoke of a ruthless dictatorship, where the military uniform came to symbolize the brutal repression of the people, tyranny and massacres," Jean told the assembled ranks.

Jean proud to wear navy uniform
"You can see how far I have come, from the child who saw her parents, her family, her friends grappling with the horrors of oppression ... And I can say before you now with absolute certainty that it is an honour and a source of great pride for me to wear your uniform."

The old flag was marched off the field by an honour guard where it will be laid to rest in the National Military Cemetery in Ottawa.

The new flag, which is kept at defence headquarters in Ottawa, is the same as the 1979 version.

The navy's Queen's Colour is a silken white flag with the Canadian flag in the upper corner, the Royal Cypher for Canada in the centre and the navy's symbol in the lower edge. The edge of the colour is trimmed in gold.

The ceremony, watched by several thousand from the slope of Citadel Hill, also included a 21-gun salute and a fly-past by three helicopters including two Sea Kings and a Cormorant. Gen. Walt Natynczyk, the chief of defence staff, Nova Scotia's Lt.-Gov. Mayann Francis and newly elected Premier Darrell Dexter were among the dignitaries in attendance.

With files from The Canadian Press


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jun 2009)

Once again, one shouldn't scroll down and start reading the comments to the CBC articles.  It is dishearting to read the trash that some people will write on the MSM sites thinking they have anonymity on the internet.


----------



## kratz (28 Jun 2009)

The anonymous Thumbs Up/Thumbs Down option of those opinions are even more disturbing. Some of the most virulent comments against the G.G. or military garner the most support with Thumbs Up. Compared to factual, supportive or informed comments receiving the most Thumbs Down ratings.


----------



## George Wallace (28 Jun 2009)

kratz said:
			
		

> The anonymous Thumbs Up/Thumbs Down option of those opinions are even more disturbing. Some of the most virulent comments against the G.G. or military garner the most support with Thumbs Up. Compared to factual, supportive or informed comments receiving the most Thumbs Down ratings.




Says one of a few things:

1.  Our PAFFOs aren't doing enough to keep the public informed about the CF and its missions; 

2.  The Mainstream Media only want bad news to lead; 

3.  The Canadian Public on large are candidates for deletion from the Gene Pool; and/or

4.  All of the above.


 >


----------



## Jammer (28 Jun 2009)

I vote three... ;D


----------



## Snakedoc (29 Jun 2009)

Definitely interesting to see the GG in her CinC uniform.  It's too bad coverage of the ceremony on the net seemed few and far between.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (29 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Once again, one shouldn't scroll down and start reading the comments to the CBC articles.  It is dishearting to read the trash that some people will write on the MSM sites thinking they have anonymity on the internet.



The only ones I let myself browse thru were on the Chronicle Herald site and I stopped there.  

We have some really ignorant, clueless citizens IMO.


----------



## Sailorwest (29 Jun 2009)

I don't know whether to be surprised or shocked at the lack of awareness of Canadian history and tradition.  If you don't know where we came from, how can you think you know where we should go? (Rhetorical question, no need for an answer ;D)


----------



## Yrys (29 Jun 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> 2.  The Mainstream Media only want bad news to lead;
> 
> 3.  The Canadian Public on large are candidates for deletion from the Gene Pool; and/or



2. Those news are the ones leading because they're the ones that sell the most,
   as, we, the public, read them most. If you want to start a trend for people
   that want to read accurate good news, I'm in !

3. Let me know which ones you don't want to reproduce, I may go fot it...


----------

